# Time Lapsing on an Nikon D60



## sA x sKy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm kinda new here but really the only reason I registered to this forum is because I have an aggravating question that has been bugging me ever since a bought a Nikon D60. 

I want to make a video something like this: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGcd6PN7EE]YouTube - Time Lapse[/ame]

but I can't find an option _anywhere_ on my camera on how to setup an interval so it can take photos by itself when I'm not there. I don't know if I need a remote or what but I would really appreciate if I can get some insight to get this working. Thanks!


----------



## nickisonfire (Feb 15, 2009)

in order to take time lapse like that you'll need something like this:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/TR2MAG-Timer-Remote-Control-Shutter/dp/B00181WFN0/ref=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1234714372&sr=8-31[/ame]

that way you can set it to take a picture every xx seconds for a certain amount of time. 

or you can connect it to your computer with some software ( i don't know if nikon supports this i know canon does)


----------



## sA x sKy (Feb 15, 2009)

nickisonfire said:


> in order to take time lapse like that you'll need something like this:
> 
> Amazon.com: TR2MAG Timer Remote Control Shutter for Nikon D80 D70s: Electronics
> 
> ...



I just downloaded the Nikon Camera Control Pro 2 and apparently it has a built in time lapse function...but that means I have to carry around my laptop whenever I want to do a time lapse which sucks. 

-- That link that you directed me to says it only works for the D70/80 though. I have the D60 but it might work, I don't know. But thank for the insight. I really appreciate it.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 15, 2009)

FYI the didn't use a D60 or anything close.  Here is their setup.

RED Camera


----------



## nickisonfire (Feb 15, 2009)

sA x sKy said:


> -- That link that you directed me to says it only works for the D70/80 though. I have the D60 but it might work, I don't know. But thank for the insight. I really appreciate it.


 

yeah i noticed that, i just didn't feel like doing a lot of searching around for it so i just posted something to give you an idea of what you need


----------



## sA x sKy (Feb 19, 2009)

nickisonfire said:


> yeah i noticed that, i just didn't feel like doing a lot of searching around for it so i just posted something to give you an idea of what you need



  /sigh

So no one has any insight? I'm going to BH Photo & Video in the city tomorrow and I wanted to have a plan when I set foot into that store.


----------



## nrois02 (Feb 23, 2009)

did you ever talk to them and see what they had to say cause im interested in trying something like this! i have a d80 and this seems like it would be a blast!


----------

